# Coop redo



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I thing I'm going to redo the inside of the coop this summer.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Side view and front mid view
View attachment 19390

View attachment 19388


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks good to me! how many chickens? do you need roosts on three sides? I only ask for the cleaning factor, LOL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There is 35 at the moment.The 2 roos will be moving out into their own coops.
Then there will 27-32 in there.I might move a couple hens into their own coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess it's plenty big for all.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's as big as my (back in the day) 1st bachelor pad was....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Before ./........./.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

After \m/......


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like you got rid of the poop board and lowered roosts and a few other things if I'm not mistaken. I never was a big fan of poop boards. IMO it's easier to remove soiled hay or shavings, no need for double work.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes the poop boards had to go i was spending $20 a month in the winter on wood shavings.
Straw is cheap here ,$3.50 a bale.A lot easier for me to rake the straw out.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . .. ..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really nice redo! '

I think I'm moving towards an indoor roost and an outdoor roost for 2 combined flocks equalling 12. The pen is secure and attaches to the coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have both Karen, but they go inside at night. They like the outside one in the day time.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

7 months of Michigan winter = no outside roosting 
They do have roost spots during the but they're usually too busy scratching and pecking.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If our winters hit the freezing mark, it's usually only for 4 hours or so. So no point in building more coops than the 2 I have.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> If our winters hit the freezing mark, it's usually only for 4 hours or so. So no point in building more coops than the 2 I have.


We didnt have a winter this past year pffft!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

......................


----------

